# Food Pictures



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2007)

Please post the pictures of the Foods you like or are going to eat. I'll start off with what I cooked for dinner.

Tri-Tip Roast, Brown Rice with Gravy.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 19, 2007)

Gosh, with so many of the rest of us on the West Coast that are still at work, that sounds kind of sinister  You must eat pretty early.



ernsanada said:


> Please post the pictures of the Foods you like or are going to eat. I'll start off with what I cooked for dinner.
> 
> Tri-Tip Roast, Brown Rice with Gravy.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> Gosh, with so many of the rest of us on the West Coast that are still at work, that sounds kind of sinister  You must eat pretty early.



I'm off today so I decided to cook this. I cooked this a little early because I did not eat no lunch.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2007)

I had this Ribeye Steak last Wednesday.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2007)

I had this for dinner about 2 weeks ago.

Sashimi, Ebi (Shrimp), Brown Rice, Picked Cabbage, Sliced Daikon, with Soy Sauce with Wasabi.


----------



## jds009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yum!


----------



## Xrunner (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## RA40 (Jan 19, 2007)

Drool...food. This of course is going to make me hungry. 






Seafood paella...one of my favorite dishes. This was at a place in Mountain View/San Fran area.






Skewered grilled pork tenderloin in a vinagrette mustard seed sauce. A little bistro in Santa Ynez.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2007)

I had the best Saimen in Maui last May. At Hanafuda's.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2007)

I also had Shave Ice in Maui.

Passion Orange and Guava with Vanlilla Ice Cream on the bottom.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2007)

Barbecue Ribs anybody?


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2007)

Beef Fried Rice


----------



## PEU (Jan 19, 2007)

Did this myself for a dinner with friends not so long ago:






but one of my friends dog prefer other kind of food:









Pablo


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2007)

My speciality, Beef Teriyaki Short Ribs.


----------



## cy (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## highorder (Jan 20, 2007)

OK, so you already know that I am a machinist, teacher, small arms expert...

and a decent cook!


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I just baked these today.


----------



## frisco (Jan 20, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> My speciality, Beef Teriyaki Short Ribs.




Ummmmmmmmmm....... Crosscut !!!!! My fav !!!!! Made famous by the Azeka Market on Maui where "Da Meat is Sweet" ...... Azeka Ribs. Or very familiar in the Korean culture !!!! 

ernsanada........ Cholesterol....... Ever here of it? Man your lucky if you can eat like that !!!! I'm jealous!!!!

frisco


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 20, 2007)

Pasta and meatballs-simple to make but very tasty:






I'm also a big fan of Chinese cuisine but I'm too lazy to try and cook it myself. No problem-we must have at least 10 takeouts within a mile, if not more.


----------



## RA40 (Jan 20, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I had the best Saimen in Maui last May. At Hanafuda's.



Saimen over there is :twothumbs

Any recco's for noodle places in Gardena?
Each month I pick up mag subscriptions at Mitsuwa so we try to find new places to eat.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 20, 2007)

Damn you people making me hungry!


----------



## WNG (Jan 20, 2007)

jtr1962 said:


> Pasta and meatballs-simple to make but very tasty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, you live in Flushing...home of Queen's Chinatown and Koreatown.
Talk about a lot of choices for good eats!!!
Yeah, I'd be lazy too given your location.


----------



## WNG (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool! What a tasty thread! 
We have some cpf Iron Chefs among us...impressive.
Maybe you guys could include your favorite recipes! 

Here's one from Christmas Eve of the appetizers my girlfriend prepared.


----------



## Greta (Jan 20, 2007)

This is too funny! Al (Size15's) and I were talking about "food pictures" at SHOT. We both kept taking food pictures with our cell phones. He said his friends all thought he was nuts. I showed him all of the food pictures I have on my cell phone... you'd think the guy found his long lost twin sister!  ... Anyway... let me see if I can get some of these pictures off of my phone and I'll get them posted. And I'll direct Al to this thread... he'll get a kick out of it!


----------



## Trashman (Jan 20, 2007)

WNG said:


> Cool! What a tasty thread!
> We have some cpf Iron Chefs among us...impressive.
> Maybe you guys could include your favorite recipes!
> 
> Here's one from Christmas Eve of the appetizers my girlfriend prepared.




Let's see...cheese & grapes, caprese and the others I'm unsure of. It looks like little empanadas, lox, and....cream cheese (well, actually, it looks more like blue cheese or roquefort or even something else, but that could be rasperry juice dripping down the sides) with raspberry jelly or caviar?


Ernsanada, what kind of Sashimi was that up there, tuna? I loooove sashimi! Ever had salty sushi rice? I've only found it at one place, so far, but it's great. It's like having the soy sauce built into the sushi. 

Peu, You're missing the Saporro (or Kirin) and Sake to go with sushi!


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 20, 2007)

jtr1962 said:


> ...snip... No problem-we must have at least 10 takeouts within a mile, if not more.



JTR - Jeez - Only 10? Must be in one of the more "rural" parts of Flushing. For those not in the know, Flushing is now the 2nd largest Chinatown in the USA - it has passed the one in Downtown Manhattan. You want Chinese Food - it's not hard to find good stuff, no matter how your tastes run - authentic or Americanized. There is also a HUGE Korean section, so getting you fill of Korean food is not hard either


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 20, 2007)

KC2IXE said:


> JTR - Jeez - Only 10? Must be in one of the more "rural" parts of Flushing.


There might be more-it seems almost weekly we get a flyer stuck in the door from yet another take out place having a grand opening. BTW, I'm at 166th and Jewel Avenue. It seemed pretty rural when we first moved here in 1978 compared to the housing project in Woodside. The move added a good 30-35 minutes each way to my commute to Bronx Science. Now all the vacant lots have long been built on. There's even talk of an eventual Jewel Avenue spur off the E/F express line. This would be nice since the Q65A bus takes 20 minutes to get to the subway nowadays with all the traffic. It's only about 1/4 the distance to Manhattan but accounts for half the trip time. A train could do the same thing in maybe 7 or 8 minutes.

Still no place local which makes decent Singapore pan fried noodles.  They all make them too soft. You have to go to the Manhattan Chinatown for that.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 20, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I also had Shave Ice in Maui.
> 
> Passion Orange and Guava with Vanlilla Ice Cream on the bottom.



Is that the place that will put beans on the bottom if you want?


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 20, 2007)

jtr1962 said:


> ...snip...
> Still no place local which makes decent Singapore pan fried noodles.  They all make them too soft. You have to go to the Manhattan Chinatown for that.



I'll do some asking around. My B-I-L married a nice Chinese Woman from Flushing, so...

166 and Jewel - yeah, that's almost as out in the sticks as my Parents (way NORTH, right on the Whitestone border) or me (or in Bayside) - now, think how many Chinese food places you'd have within 1 mile if you lived at say, Kissena and Main...


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 20, 2007)

Nitroz,

Yes they put the beans ( Azuki ) on the bottom if you want.

This is a picture where I got the Shave Ice from. It's located in Kihei, Maui. Near Da Kitchen.






I got this plate lunch from Da Kitchen in Maui. 

"Big Braddah Combo" Teriyaki Beef, Kalua Pig, Rice And Macaroni Salad.






The next day I got the Fried Saimen.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 20, 2007)

RA40,

These are some places that serve Saimen and Hawaiian style food in Gardena.

1. Gardena Bowl

2. King's Hawaiian ( The Local Place ) on Western Ave.

3. The Loft, (Harry's Famous Saimen)

4. Bob's Ohana Hawaiian Style Restaurant Okazu-Ya

5. L & L Hawaiian Barbecue.

I know there are a few more restaurants that serve Hawaiian Food but I am not sure about the Saimen.


----------



## WNG (Jan 20, 2007)

Trashman said:


> Let's see...cheese & grapes, caprese and the others I'm unsure of. It looks like little empanadas, lox, and....cream cheese (well, actually, it looks more like blue cheese or roquefort or even something else, but that could be rasperry juice dripping down the sides) with raspberry jelly or caviar?



Yup, there is...
cheese and grapes, with smoked and cured meats, green olives, blackberries.

caprese salad of cherry tomatoes and bocconcini and her balsamic dressing, served over genoa salami and prosciutto di Palma.

oven-roasted brie with pesto.

lox (smoked salmon) with lemon and blackberries.

assorted mushroom, sun-dried tomato, spinach, cheese, in puffed pastry.


----------



## PEU (Jan 20, 2007)

Ribs & Flashlights  







Pablo


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 20, 2007)

PEU said:


> Ribs & Flashlights
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pineapple Flavored Ribs!


----------



## jds009 (Jan 20, 2007)

I LOVE RIBS! man, you are good! i want some! now...seriously, i want them.


----------



## Concept (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeh this is really making me hungry and I just had Lunch. 


mmmmmmm ribs


----------



## Coop (Jan 21, 2007)

All that was left of my bun with chicken+cheese (and a drop of ketchup and a generous drizzle of Jalapeno hotsauce and half a teaspoon of hellmans mayo) when I thought about taking a pic of it for this thread...






And some bread with peanutbutter...


I'll try to take some pics of some 'real' food I cooked...


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 21, 2007)

I cooked some Chili Beans for everybody at work today. In our Crock Pot.


----------



## Coop (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's tonights dinner, Spicy oriental beef stew with rice:






And the vegetarian version with soy sponge thingies instead of beef for the missus to be:


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 21, 2007)

maycooper that non vegi meal looks sssooooooooo good


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 21, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> All that was left of my bun with chicken+cheese (and a drop of ketchup and a generous drizzle of Jalapeno hotsauce and half a teaspoon of hellmans mayo) when I thought about taking a pic of it for this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer lighting / photos make me sick to my stomach. That looks like poop on a shingle for real.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 21, 2007)

carbine15 said:


> Yer lighting / photos make me sick to my stomach. That looks like poop on a shingle for real.


i agree when i first saw it i thought it chocolate on a peice of bread.


----------



## Coop (Jan 21, 2007)

carabine15 said:


> Yer lighting / photos make me sick to my stomach. That looks like poop on a shingle for real.



Lol! Thats what you get with a phone camera and crappy lighting. the blueish light coming from the right is fading daylight, the yellowish light from the left is a cheap desklamp... At first I took a pic without the desklamp, but I decided not to post it as it made me lose my appetite, even with my lunch in front of me... Anyway, it tasted better than it looked, and persuaded me to use a decent cam for the dinnerpics 




benchmade_boy said:


> maycooper that non vegi meal looks sssooooooooo good



What you need (per person):
Rice
1 good sized steak or other good quality beef
1 tablespoon of olive oil
2 Tablespoons of tomato sauce
1/2 a tablespoon of Kecap Manis (Sweet indonesian soy sauce)
1 Clove of garlic, chopped very fine
1/2 a teaspoon of minced ginger
1 Teaspoon of Sambal Ulek (Hot indonesian red chili paste) 
Some pineapple chunks
1 Cup of Atjar Tjampoer (Indonesian pickled cabbage and carrot) liquid drained off


How to prepare:
- Cook the rice.
- Put the olive oil in a frying pan, heat it up.
- Chop up the steak into cubes, toss beef in hot oil. Fry for a minute or 2. 
- Mix up tomato sauce, Kecap Manis, garlic, minced ginger and Sambal Ulek.
- Add the mixture to the beef, stirfry for a few minutes.
- Add the chunks of pineapple and the Atjar Tjampoer, Stirfry for another minute.

Now put the rice on a plate, and dump the stew on top of it in a decorative manner. Eat while hot.
Some of the ingredients might be hard to come by as I don't know how the availability is on indonesian products over there. Here in the netherlands they are available at any supermarket, as Indonesia used to be a colony of the netherlands.

More info on Sambal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sambal
More info on Kecap: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kecap_manis#Indonesian_soy_sauce

Enjoy!!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 21, 2007)

wow, thanks for letting me know. i willl have to try that outone of these night, but i think i may leave out the pinnapple.


----------



## duffman (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry i couldnt resist posting this.... mmm.... in n out...


----------



## Coop (Jan 22, 2007)

And todays lunch is:






3 Kaiserbrötchen with scrambled eggs, thin cut beef, capers and grated parmesan...


----------



## KingSmono (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh wow, great thread! It'd be even better if ingredients, and cooking instructions were included. Unless they're top-secret family recipes. 

Here are some twice-baked potatoes I made the other day. So easy to make, and SOOOO tasty.

(The pic is before the *second* bake.  )






Here's what I do...
Wash potatoes, and poke em with a fork.
Rub some oil on them, and salt the skins.
Bake them. (NO foil.)
Cut a hole on the side of the baked potato, and scoop out the insides.
Mix the insides with milk, cheese, sour cream, garlic-powder, salt & pepper, bacon, some onion, butter, and whatever else I feel like putting in them. (There are really no exact proportions, I just add ingredients, and taste it. If it needs something, I add it!)
*The ONLY way to mess them up is to add too much milk, making them thin and runny.* Remember, you can always add more milk, but you can't take any away!

Once you're done mixing the "filling", put it back into the hollow potato skins.
Put some more grated cheese and bacon bits on top. Put it back in the oven for another 20 minutes or so, baking everything together.
Enjoy!

*Side note: If you want, when you cut the hole in the potato to scoop out the insides... you're left with a nice little potato-skin. You can put some cheese, and bacon on that, and toss it in the oven... dip it in ranch... MMmmm.

-Allen


----------



## darkhanger18 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's a little eye candy for ya  

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c205/darkhanger18/DSCN1020.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c205/darkhanger18/DSCN0456.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c205/darkhanger18/DSCN0232.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c205/darkhanger18/DSCN0155.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c205/darkhanger18/DSCN0122.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c205/darkhanger18/DSCN0074.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c205/darkhanger18/DSCN0063.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c205/darkhanger18/ProoferPicture.jpg my favorite out of the bunch  

now that I've made you all hungry, I'll go back to eating my mac n' cheese :naughty:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 22, 2007)

Chicken Enchiladas


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 22, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Chicken Enchiladas




Man! I love the red sauce that is on enchiladas.

Luckily I don't work with Erns or I would be as big as a house. Good Stuff!


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 23, 2007)

Who loves Sushi?






Left, California Roll. Right, Tekka Maki


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 25, 2007)

Teriyaki Drummets


----------



## CaseyTan (Jan 25, 2007)

Yummy steak & ribs


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey, I've eaten at Hog's Breath Cafe. Pretty good, though the sane sized portions can be disappointing to the American visitor who is used to getting a steakhouse slab of beef on their plate that could feed a family of four. There are so many good places for local flavor in Singapore it's kind of hard to justify going to a chain restaurant. (They're Aussies, aren't they?) First time I saw the name, I had to wonder if it was lifted from the Hog's Breath Inn in Carmel California that was once owned by Clint Eastwood.

Quite honestly though, I can't think of a better way for a visitor to savor the flavors of Singapore than a hawker centre (and not Newton, unless you're a first-time visitor  .) 



CaseyTan said:


> Yummy steak & ribs


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 25, 2007)

All these pictures are making my stomach growl.
(Sorry, no pics from me)


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 25, 2007)

Well if it's of any help, there is a site that might help curb your hunger :lolsign:



Gunner12 said:


> All these pictures are making my stomach growl.
> (Sorry, no pics from me)


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 25, 2007)

Today's Menu, Ribeye Steak, Brown Rice and Corn


----------



## carrot (Jan 25, 2007)

I hate this thread. It makes me salivate soo much!  Count me in as a food lover! Keep the pictures coming, too!


----------



## CaseyTan (Jan 25, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> Hey, I've eaten at Hog's Breath Cafe. Pretty good, though the sane sized portions can be disappointing to the American visitor who is used to getting a steakhouse slab of beef on their plate that could feed a family of four. There are so many good places for local flavor in Singapore it's kind of hard to justify going to a chain restaurant. (They're Aussies, aren't they?) First time I saw the name, I had to wonder if it was lifted from the Hog's Breath Inn in Carmel California that was once owned by Clint Eastwood.
> 
> Quite honestly though, I can't think of a better way for a visitor to savor the flavors of Singapore than a hawker centre (and not Newton, unless you're a first-time visitor  .)



I went to Hog's Breath Cafe when i visited Melbourne, and when i went to the local Singapore Hog's Breath franchise, boy... they were disappointing, not even close to the one i had in Melbourne. :thumbsdow


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 25, 2007)

Not to mention that the prices are pretty high relatively speaking. I don't think that a lot of people know that food prices in Singapore are pretty cheap except for the places that cater to tourists and visiting business people (like the hotels and the foreign restaurant chains.) ... and in the large urban cities of Asia you can often find more U.S. chains than you can find in a U.S. city, as some of the chains are regional in the U.S.



CaseyTan said:


> I went to Hog's Breath Cafe when i visited Melbourne, and when i went to the local Singapore Hog's Breath franchise, boy... they were disappointing, not even close to the one i had in Melbourne. :thumbsdow


----------



## gvmelbrty (Jan 25, 2007)

The Three Amigos (made these last year). -tom


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 26, 2007)

We BBQ'd Shiskebobs last February.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 26, 2007)

Tonight's Menu, Cornish Game Hen, Brown Rice, Broccoli, Carrots and Cauliflower


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 27, 2007)

Fried Noodles with Beef Sausage and Vegetables. Also Brown Rice.


----------



## LowBat (Jan 27, 2007)

The ice cream shop considers this a small banana split! Oink Oink


----------



## LowBat (Jan 29, 2007)

I seem to have ended the thread the other evening with a filling dessert. Time to start a new day with breakfast. Now I see why this section of CPF is called "THE CAFE".


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 31, 2007)

One of our BBQ's at work, Carne Asada!


----------



## Martin (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice fish with sambal and rice. Had this in Bali / I'sia.
Came with tea and a light:


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 2, 2007)

Cooked these Baby Back Ribs last February 1.

Baby Back Ribs, Baked Beans and Rice. We had 9 Racks of Ribs.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 4, 2007)

Today's Menu, Sliced Chicken Breast, Cheese, Tomato, Red Lettece, Red Onion on a Bolillo Roll with Chips.  :tongue8:


----------



## WNG (Feb 5, 2007)

Ernsanada, you should open a restaurant!
:-9


----------



## Norm (Feb 5, 2007)

All I can say is food stylist earn their money.
Norm


----------



## Trashman (Feb 5, 2007)

Norm said:


> All I can say is food stylist earn their money.
> Norm



Meaning that restaurateurs and chefs work their butts off?


----------



## Norm (Feb 5, 2007)

Food stylist are the people who prepare food (often inedible) for the photographer. Think cook books magazines etc.
Norm


----------



## frisco (Feb 5, 2007)

Yup.... Most times you can't eat the food!
I've shot food several times.... The secret is to get the best food stylist.

I was shooting grilled Salmon one time..... The fish was "cooked" with a mega industrial heat gun and the grill lines were put on with a electric heated bar of steel. Than it was sprayed with a non edible oil like WD-40 for the sheen.

It's kinda high pressure work.... You pre light and compose with a dummy plate of like food...... Than the stylist will rush over the "Hero" plate of styled food and put it in the set..... Depending on the food and how good the stylist is..... You have between 10 seconds and a couple minutes to shoot before the food starts looking tired.

frisco





Norm said:


> Food stylist are the people who prepare food (often inedible) for the photographer. Think cook books magazines etc.
> Norm


----------



## fineday (Feb 5, 2007)

All looks great and are the first time to me. :huh:

In China, one can hardly see these food, such big fried meat 

I've had my dinner so there is nothing left to take pictures.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Feb 5, 2007)

HUNGRY SOOO HUNGRY!

need to get me a good camera cellular...


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 5, 2007)

frisco said:


> Yup.... Most times you can't eat the food!
> I've shot food several times.... The secret is to get the best food stylist.
> 
> I was shooting grilled Salmon one time..... The fish was "cooked" with a mega industrial heat gun and the grill lines were put on with a electric heated bar of steel. Than it was sprayed with a non edible oil like WD-40 for the sheen.



Kind of gives new meaning to the line "looks good enough to eat" doesn't it? 



frisco said:


> It's kinda high pressure work.... You pre light and compose with a dummy plate of like food...... Than the stylist will rush over the "Hero" plate of styled food and put it in the set..... Depending on the food and how good the stylist is..... You have between 10 seconds and a couple minutes to shoot before the food starts looking tired.
> 
> frisco



I'm not even going to ask how many times you've probably been told that there is nothing to shooting food pictures. Kind of makes the task even more difficult these days when you are required to use actual food as well. Though I'd think that more people are a bit more enlightened these days with the likes of the Food Channel around.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 6, 2007)

I cooked this last March. Pot Roast Stew.


----------



## C4LED (Feb 7, 2007)

Oysters Imperial -- Broiled then stuffed w/crab, w/cheese on top!

From the Harris Crab House in MD:

http://pages.queenannes.com/dining/harris.htm

http://www.harriscrabhouse.com/


----------



## jds009 (Feb 7, 2007)

yumm...


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow! Since last March? It has held up remarkably well! 
Sorry ... couldn't resist ...




ernsanada said:


> I cooked this last March. Pot Roast Stew.


----------



## WNG (Feb 8, 2007)

Dinner tonight...

Roasted boneless chicken breast glazed in Thai sweet chili sauce and minced garlic. 
Fettuccine tossed with oyster sauce and oil dressing.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 8, 2007)

Chili Beans with Tri-Tip, Diced Tomato, Red Onions and Green Bell Pepper.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 8, 2007)

Fettuccine with oyster sauce? Now that's fusion cooking from Blue Ginger country if I ever heard it 

Think I'll give it a try? Maybe with a little sesame oil just before serving? 



WNG said:


> Dinner tonight...
> 
> Roasted boneless chicken breast glazed in Thai sweet chili sauce and minced garlic.
> Fettuccine tossed with oyster sauce and oil dressing.


----------



## WNG (Feb 8, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> Fettuccine with oyster sauce? Now that's fusion cooking from Blue Ginger country if I ever heard it
> 
> Think I'll give it a try? Maybe with a little sesame oil just before serving?



I wonder what french wine Ming would recommend for this dish?
LOL! 
It's a taste that never left me from my college days. It's amazing what gets fused together when you're a starving college student! 

Yes, a dash of sesame oil would finish it up nicely, but I'm all out. That stuff is amazing.

Normally, a mix of hot veg oil, diced scallions, a fine soy sauce, and a bit of sesame oil, makes for a better dressing. Great over ramen, udon, spaghetti, linguine...or dumplings.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 8, 2007)

A Napa Valley wine would probably be more appropriate. 

Thanks for that hot oil dressing. I'll try it. Unfortunately, I know next to nothing about cooking Asian dishes (too easy to just go out and get it from a take-out around here ) I think I may have had a dressing like that at one of the San Francisco restaurants. I think it may have also had ginger in it, and it was over a whole fish.

Wow! I just took a look at the menu at Blue Ginger. You could feed a family of four in San Francisco and have leftovers for the following day's meal for the price of one of his entrees!



WNG said:


> I wonder what french wine Ming would recommend for this dish?


----------



## WNG (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup, ginger is a regular ingredient in it, and goes best with fish and chicken. For my personal taste, I exclude it for noodles.

Decided on a more traditional use for pasta tonight....
Penne and marinara sauce, baked in the oven to melt the mozzarella cheese.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 12, 2007)

We BBQ'd Carne Asada at work!

Options, Taco's, Burritos, or Ala Carte. I like mine over rice!


----------



## frisco (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm on a diet...... Amazing what tastes good when your hungry !!!!!







frisco


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 13, 2007)

I cooked Beef Teriyaki Crosscut Short Ribs. 18.5 pounds marinated 2 days in my homemade Teriyaki Sauce for 10 of us at work today.





















Brown and White Rice mixed with the Beef Teriyaki Crosscut Short Ribs.


----------



## Coop (Feb 13, 2007)

Dinner at work today:






Whole wheat pasta with tomatosauce, lean ground beef lots of veggies & herbs, and a little grated cheese to top it off. Served in tupperware and eaten with a TAD Gear folding titanium spork...


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 14, 2007)

For lunch today our QC cooked us Pork Rib Stew 2 crock pots and Rice.


----------



## Illum (Feb 14, 2007)

somewhere when I visited china last summer:naughty:


----------



## sgtgeo (Feb 14, 2007)

Just posted on another forum

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=547237


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 14, 2007)

sgtgeo said:


> Just posted on another forum
> 
> http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=547237



That will stop people from stealing your food!


----------



## WNG (Feb 14, 2007)

Dinner tonight...
Chinese roasted boneless spareribs. (aka "cha sui")


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 15, 2007)

WNG said:


> Dinner tonight...
> Chinese roasted boneless spareribs. (aka "cha sui")



I love Cha Sui.

Have you ever tried Chicken Cha Sui? There's a Hawaiian Restaurant that serves it where I live.


----------



## WNG (Feb 15, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I love Cha Sui.
> 
> Have you ever tried Chicken Cha Sui? There's a Hawaiian Restaurant that serves it where I live.




No I've never even heard of it! Sounds interesting. Is it made with dark meat chicken?
I'm missing out here on the east coast.

Man, you guys eat well at work. Can I send you my resume?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 15, 2007)

WNG said:


> No I've never even heard of it! Sounds interesting. Is it made with dark meat chicken?
> I'm missing out here on the east coast.
> 
> Man, you guys eat well at work. Can I send you my resume?



I have seen Chicken Cha Sui made with Chicken pieces, legs, thighs, wings and breasts. Also cut into bit size strips. At the Hawaiian Restaurant the Chicken is BBQ'ed then cut into bite size pieces served with rice, Ramen Cabbage Salad, and Soy Sauce with Mustard.


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 16, 2007)

"char shao/sao"

char sui sounds totally different from the name.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 16, 2007)

Char siew is another spelling that you'll find.
Chinese restaurants, delis, and supermarkets in the Bay Area (maybe LA as well) just call it "Chinese Barbeque Pork"  not to be confused with Roast Pork which I believe is served "on the hoof" so to speak.




chesterqw said:


> "char shao/sao"
> 
> char sui sounds totally different from the name.


----------



## Calina (Feb 16, 2007)

Now this makes me hungry.

Pictures are certainly nice but I wouldn't mind to have the recipes.


----------



## Coop (Feb 16, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> Char siew is another spelling that you'll find.
> Chinese restaurants, delis, and supermarkets in the Bay Area (maybe LA as well) just call it "Chinese Barbeque Pork"  not to be confused with Roast Pork which I believe is served "on the hoof" so to speak.




And here in the Netherlands its usually called Cha Sieuw or Tja Sieuw... Good food whatever you call it. One of my colleagues loves the stuff... Too bad it gives him gas


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 17, 2007)

One of the Mechanic's at work cooked for us Loco Moco (Hawaiian Style Food). Loco Moco is rice with a hamburger patty on top, gravy over the rice and patty with a Sunny Side Egg on top. Added extra's; grilled onions and mushrooms.


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 18, 2007)

add on:

i speak that language and i forgot about it 

char siew is "roasted Chinese pork" in hokkien

while char shao/sao is "roasted Chinese pork" in Chinese


----------



## frisco (Feb 18, 2007)

Loco Moco rules!!!!!

Da Kine !!!!

I love the Hawaiian Plate lunch places!!!! 

Some of my other Hawaiian favorites are:

- Zippy's I like to pick up a ZipPak on the way to the airport for my flight home to San Fran

- Leonard's Bakery for the "Malasatas" 

- Keos Restaurant

- Patty's Kitchen at Ala Mauna (Great Mona pua, Roast Duck and Char Sui) Get there first thing in the morning.... so fresh!!!

- DeLite Bakery for that Heavenly Guava Chiffon Cake !!! (pick up a frozen one on your way back to the mainland)

- Shave Ice

- Sunday Brunch at the Halikalani.

- Watch shopping.

- Babe watching

- Saturday night Drag racing at Barbors Point.

- Swap meet at the Aloha Bowl Stadium.

frisco


----------



## Cerbera (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh yes...those are great things to love about Hawaii. Maybe I should cook some chicken katsu...you can never go wrong with that.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 18, 2007)

Today I cooked Large Elbow Macaroni in a Tomato Meat Sauce.


----------



## WNG (Feb 18, 2007)

That Loco Moco looks GOOD! 
My girlfriend and I are planning on a Hawaiian vacation. We're definitely going to taste this local cuisine.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 18, 2007)

Guys... This is not helping out my Diet at all!


----------



## 65535 (Feb 18, 2007)

Must eat...and I just had a huge dinner


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

I picked up some Spicy Tuna Roll at my local market.


----------



## Cerbera (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is homemade corn potato chowder with sea bass katsu.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 24, 2007)

I went to Tapioca Express and got me Beef Fried Rice and a Beef Sandwhich.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 25, 2007)

For some strange reason, I couldn’t quite bring myself to eat this rather unusual grape.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 25, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I went to Tapioca Express and got me Beef Fried Rice and a Beef Sandwhich.


 
TAPIOCA EXPRESS!!
I love their Thai Tea w/Boba!
and their Crispy Chicken.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to have to try the Crispy Chicken!


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 25, 2007)

Shrimp Pesto Pizza, thanks to WfeJanet


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 26, 2007)

Today at work, Fried Chicken Wings and Drums.

The best I ever had!


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 26, 2007)

DM51 said:


> For some strange reason, I couldn’t quite bring myself to eat this rather unusual grape.




Throw those on Ebay and someone will buy them. :laughing:


----------



## WNG (Feb 27, 2007)

Balsamic chicken saute-ed with caramelized onions, tossed with penne.


----------



## bombelman (Feb 27, 2007)

Just let me get home....................


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 27, 2007)

I got these 2 side dishes from Tasty Kitchen in Gardena, CA.

Sweet and Sour Shrimp






Beef Chow Fun (Dry)


----------



## Coop (Mar 1, 2007)

a delicious bowl of duck flavored ramen


----------



## jds009 (Mar 1, 2007)

YUM!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 2, 2007)

I went to Ramona's in Torrance California.

Beef Enchilada combination plate with rice and beans.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 3, 2007)

Cream of Chicken Thigh and Chicken Rice.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 3, 2007)

Cerbera said:


> Here is homemade corn potato chowder with sea bass katsu.


 
That looks really good, corn chowder's pretty much my favourite soup  ...HOLY FRIGGIN CRAP I HAVE THOSE EXACT PLATES!! (they're pretty uncommon, lol)


----------



## LowBat (Mar 3, 2007)

[email protected] Messenger said:


> HOLY FRIGGIN CRAP I HAVE THOSE EXACT PLATES!! (they're pretty uncommon, lol)


Better check that someone in your household didn't get carried away with selling stuff on eBay.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 3, 2007)

LowBat said:


> Better check that someone in your household didn't get carried away with selling stuff on eBay.


 
Very funny :laughing: , if I recall they are over 20 years old lol...(can't remember from where, possibly ikea?)


----------



## Cerbera (Mar 4, 2007)

well these plates existed with my parents before I was born (I'm young)...so yeah...coincidence?


----------



## WNG (Mar 4, 2007)

That's Dow Corning's Corelle line of dishware.
They are made of tempered glass. Strong as hell but once the breakage threshold is reached, they shatter to a million pieces.

Very popular, especially that old pattern. My mother also has them and curses every time my father breaks a dish or bowl, as you can't get the design any longer!


I personally find these very high tech dishes to be best of breed dishware. But some don't like the way they 'feel' when used, due to their thin cross section and sound made by flatware on them. Like fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 5, 2007)

Today at work we cooked Salmon, Bok Choy and Rice.

White Onions, Green Onions and Tomatoes for Salmon.






Bok Choy, chopped ready for the Wok.
















After the Salmon starts cooking add White Onions and my homemade Teriyaki Sauce.






When the Salmon is almost finished add the Green Onions and Tomatoes.






Chopped Garlic and Green Onions for the Bok Choy.






Add Fish Sauce and cook in the Wok.






Finished!











One plate for HERE!


----------



## DUQ (Mar 5, 2007)

Ern, you must be at the only workplace in the world that allows its employees to cook up such feasts. Awsome.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 6, 2007)

Another feast at work!

Today we made Sandwiches!


----------



## Cornkid (Mar 6, 2007)

HOLY COW guys.. 
Soo.. hungry


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, gotta ask.
Do you work at one of those companies that supplies lunch? Or is it a relatively small company where everyone chips in to a lunch pool and ends up eating mucho times better than what they would eat if they bought it individually.?



ernsanada said:


> Another feast at work!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 6, 2007)

Usually everybody rotates and buys the food. Sometimes we all chip in. We are all Aircraft Mechanics and we do Line Maintenanace. If we are busy one guy cooks while the others work. Most of time we are lucky and we have free time. We have a good Base Manager that lets us do this.


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 6, 2007)

Well ... a similar process has been known to be quite successful, ask any firefighter  And it does help to develop one's cooking talents when you have to cook for a larger group than just your family.



ernsanada said:


> Usually everybody rotates and buys the food. Sometimes we all chip in. We are all Aircraft Mechanics and we do Line Maintenanace. If we are busy one guy cooks while the others work. Most of time we are lucky and we have free time. We have a good Base Manager that lets us do this.


----------



## Owen (Mar 7, 2007)

Lunch the other day...
4 egg omelette with 4 eggs a dash of milk, 10 slices of pepperoni quartered, bell pepper, red onion, shredded cheddar, and colby cheese.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 8, 2007)

Uh...i love this thread!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 8, 2007)

Just to prove that saturated fats thrive here in the UK...ladies and gents...the fish supper...






the object on the left is a battered hamburger - is there no end to beauty in this jaded world???

My poor arteries!



Be lucky.....


----------



## fineday (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah...finally I found some pictures took long ago


----------



## DUQ (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Coop (Mar 9, 2007)

Fineday, thats some mighty tasty looking food... care to share the recipes??


----------



## fineday (Mar 10, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> Fineday, thats some mighty tasty looking food... care to share the recipes??


 
 Hmmm...I had them the year before last in a restaurant for the Luna New Year, so I don't know their recipes, sorry about that:candle:


----------



## Trashman (Mar 11, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> the object on the left is a battered hamburger - is there no end to beauty in this jaded world???




Are those battered hamburgers popular in the UK? That's something I've never heard of. Is it at all like chicken fried steak? 

The fairs always have a stand selling "Australian beer battered fries." Pretty tasty with malted vinegar.


----------



## Coop (Mar 12, 2007)

Did some decent home cooking today... Got som recipes from a coleagues mother (who is from Surinam)

Ofcourse, I had to make 2 versions, normal for me, vegetarian for my girlfriend. The food is: Roti (sort of pancake) with chicken/vegacrap massala, Kouseband (beans) with potato and a hard boiled egg. It was a bit of work to make it, but the result was good enough to be labelled by my girlfriend as 'the second best thing you ever cooked for me' (nothing can beat my ultra-cheese lasagna)... But now the pics:

Vegetarian version:





Normal version:


----------



## jds009 (Mar 12, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> Normal version:



Haha, i can see you in the spoon, looking good! the food looks yummy too...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 12, 2007)

Trashman said:


> Are those battered hamburgers popular in the UK? That's something I've never heard of. Is it at all like chicken fried steak?
> 
> The fairs always have a stand selling "Australian beer battered fries." Pretty tasty with malted vinegar.


 
I would think that the more flavourings you add to the afformentioned 'battered burger' the better. It has to be admitted they are popular but they are also pretty disgusting!! I only had it because my wife ordered it and then changed her mind! (They are slightly better than Spam fritters which should be laid down in a darkened room and avoided!!)

The thing that makes that plate of food nice is the chips and the vinegar and the intense hunger brought on by flying kites after dark with torches on them for visibility while the tide comes in and laps around your ankles!! Great times!!!



Have a pie floater for me and be lucky...


----------



## DUQ (Mar 12, 2007)

I love roti, chicken, beef and goat.....Yes goat.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

I just got back from Hong Kong.

The food is excellent!

Beef Noodles






Boiled Lettece






Deluxe Fried Rice






Ox Tail Soup






Mushroom and Broccoli in Oyster Sauce






Beef Fried Noodles






Various Meat Noodles











Mixed Fried Rice to go (called walk out in HK)






Seafood Noodles







Chocolate Cake


----------



## DUQ (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh man I love ox tail soup. I usually make ox tail stew...hmmm I should make some.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

DUQ said:


> Oh man I love ox tail soup. I usually make ox tail stew...hmmm I should make some.



First time I tried Ox Tail Soup. Very Good!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

If you don't like Chinese Food in Hong Kong..............McDonalds!


----------



## supes (Mar 13, 2007)

Hong Kong is one of the best places to get eat heavenly and more! God I miss it.... As much as everything looking excellent, there's something about the chocolate cake. ... now I'm going to freakin drive and buy a chocolate cake! 

btw, ernsanada, Is that McD's in Macau by chance, that one looks VERY familiar to the one I went to cause I had to take a **** and went upside for it.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

Meat!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

More from Hong Kong!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> If you don't like Chinese Food in Hong Kong..............McDonalds!



supes,

The McDonald's is located on Cheung Chau Island.


----------



## fineday (Mar 14, 2007)

Hmmm, Hong Kong, I've never been there... what a pity.


----------



## roknrandy (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's a few things I've done on the smoker and turkey fryer.


----------



## DUQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Oooo we have a contender in the "Food ala Ern" thread. Well done rocknandy!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 18, 2007)

By special request......................... Beef Teriyaki Crosscut Short Ribs! 17 lbs Marinated in my homemade Teriyaki Sauce for 2 days.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 18, 2007)

Gotta love that smoke ring! :rock: And the stuffed peppers...WoooHoo!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 23, 2007)

I got for lunch today Chile Relleno with Rice and Beans.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 23, 2007)

This thread is pretty hard to take all at once. I am SO hungry now!! Yet I feel like I just ate all that food at once. It's a little too much for me.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 23, 2007)

Nitroz said:


> Gotta love that smoke ring! :rock: And the stuffed peppers...WoooHoo!



WOOOW!!! can i have it?:huh2::goodjob:


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 25, 2007)

Our BBQ at work has finally died! RIP!  :thumbsdow 






We got a new BBQ! :rock:











Tequila flavored Chicken! :drunk:


----------



## mosport (Mar 26, 2007)

Ate Thai grilled chicken 'Gai Yang' (ไก่ย่าง) with mango salad tonite.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 26, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> By special request......................... Beef Teriyaki Crosscut Short Ribs! 17 lbs Marinated in my homemade Teriyaki Sauce for 2 days.



WOOOW MAN! you are most definetly coming to my next party! :lolsign:


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 27, 2007)

I got this for lunch, Beef Lo Mein and Rice.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 29, 2007)

I picked this up at Sam's Club. Tequila Lime Flavored Wings. :drunk:


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 30, 2007)

My Lunch, Ribeye Steak, Brown Rice and Corn.


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 4, 2007)

I just cooked this BBQ last week for my Sister-in-laws 30th B-day. 45 or 50lbs of meat smoked for 12 hours. MMmmm...mmmm...good!


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 6, 2007)

I just got me some lunch at Gardena Bowl.

Teriyaki Beef and Tempura Combination.


----------



## Martin (Apr 6, 2007)

My wife did a flock of paschal lambs for the Easter holidays:






Close-up:


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 6, 2007)

Orange Jello with Mandarian Oranges.


----------



## DUQ (Apr 6, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Our BBQ at work has finally died! RIP!  :thumbsdow
> 
> We got a new BBQ! :rock:



Ern, maybe you shouldnt lean on the new equipment eh?


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 8, 2007)

We cooked today at work "Prepared Chicken". The Chicken is a "Mexican Style" Chicken.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 11, 2007)

Our Q.C. cooked us some Tequila Lime Chicken Thighs and Asparagus.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 11, 2007)

Ern, where do you work? I think, I might like a job there. Mmmmmm mmmmm! You wouldn't happen to have taken any pictures of the Hong Kong McDonald's menu, would you? I hear they've got some different items over there. 

I see Roknrandy's got the hard core smoker. He's definitely eatin' good!

Those lambs cookies are cute!

I think, I'm going to have to start carrying my camera with me. I eat lots of tasty stuff that I'd like to get pictures of.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 11, 2007)

Trashman said:


> Ern, where do you work? I think, I might like a job there. Mmmmmm mmmmm! You wouldn't happen to have taken any pictures of the Hong Kong McDonald's menu, would you? I hear they've got some different items over there.
> 
> I see Roknrandy's got the hard core smoker. He's definitely eatin' good!
> 
> ...



Sorry no picture of the menu. I wish I would have taken one.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 11, 2007)

I scream, you scream we all scream for............Ice Cream!


----------



## jds009 (Apr 12, 2007)

hey, looks good agin...


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 12, 2007)

I has some Chau Shiu Bao's today. Barbecue Pork filled.


----------



## WNG (Apr 13, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I has some Chau Shiu Bao's today. Barbecue Pork filled.



Ah love these things!
Both varieties...the steamed ones (above) and the baked ones (although worst for your health).

Also like the big vegetable and pork buns too...steamed only and the pan-fried ones.

The lotus seed paste filled buns are also great, especially with a cup of French coffee for breakfast.


----------



## WNG (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Ern, what's the recipe for the Tequila Lime Chicken??
YUM!


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 13, 2007)

I asked our Q.C. and he said,

Sprinkle salt and pepper.

Sprinkle McCormick's Grill Mates Montreal Chicken Season.

Put pieces in large zip lock bag.

Add Tequila mix and some Tequila. I don't know how much but on the second batch he made he used less Teqiula than the first batch. I think it was a 1/4 bottle of Tequila but I don't know what size. I thought the second batch he made tasted better than the first. The first batch he used 1/2 bottle of Tequila.

Squeeze some limes in the bag.

I think he marinated 24 hours.


Here are some more recipies from the Food Network, http://web.foodnetwork.com/food/web...equila+lime+chicken&site=food&gosearch=Search


----------



## DUQ (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's what we had tonight. First time making loco moco. Pretty darn good! My wife and kid do not like sunny side up so the eggs are over easy.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey DUQ,

I have never even heard of 'loco moco' before, but I've got to try it! What type of gravy do you use, pre-prepared or home made? And do you mix onion or spices/herbs in to your hamburger before cooking?

Sorry for all the questions, but I will have to try this out at home (Take out restaurants in London don't do this dish!!!). I wonder how it is with large mushrooms instead of 'burgers??

Great pix too!




Be lucky...


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Mmmmmm... 
More meat      
Yumyumyumyumyumyumyumyumyumyumyum

Would be good BBQed.


----------



## DUQ (Apr 19, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Hey DUQ,
> 
> I have never even heard of 'loco moco' before, but I've got to try it! What type of gravy do you use, pre-prepared or home made? And do you mix onion or spices/herbs in to your hamburger before cooking?
> 
> ...



Loco moco is hawaiian comfort food. Ernsanada posted it here and I gave it a try. Here's the recipe I used Loco Moco and this is the gravy I used (2 x pouches to make 1 pint) French's Brown Gravy My son doesnt like onions nor mushrooms so I didnt use them. Google loco moco for more variations. I really liked it. My wife was surprised on how it turned out.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Duq,

I'm going to try this at the weekend, I may have some chicken as well as the ground beef, just for the kids etc.,

This dish really reminds me of a Thai dish I can get near where I work, called Nasi Goreng Istimewa. I think I've got a piccie of it somewhere.

I'll post it if I can find it!!


Bon Appetit...


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 19, 2007)

For Dinner tonight Mexican Lasagna.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 20, 2007)

This is quite an old one, but one day at work we decided to do some bread and cheese!!!

Not for the faint hearted!!!






The hand like bread at the front is Italian walnut bread from our local delicatessen.

All this lot needed was a bottle of wine or two...


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 20, 2007)

DUQ said:


> Here's what we had tonight. First time making loco moco. Pretty darn good! My wife and kid do not like sunny side up so the eggs are over easy.



I like my Loco Moco eggs over hard.

In my pictures I did not cook the Loco Moco, another mechanic at work cooked it.


----------



## WNG (Apr 20, 2007)

Pepperoni Pizza!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 21, 2007)

Found my pics of Nasi Goreng (like loco moco but thai)

First Iblis






The fishy variety.

Then Istemewa.





Which has got everything, sate, chicken, shrimps, pork, mutton curry, pickles, salad and of course, a large fried egg on top.

It's nearly time for lunch...


Be lucky....


----------



## Coop (Apr 21, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Found my pics of Nasi Goreng (like loco moco but thai)




Nasi Goreng Thai? I'm pretty sure it's Indonesian/Malaysian... But I could be mistaking...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 22, 2007)

OOPS!


You're absolutely right - Maycoop,

Nasi anything from Malaysian/Indonesian Restaurant, not Thai. I'm an idiot. 

I'll get pics of my local Pad Thai and dumplings soon!




Be lucky and eat well ( Remember, little and often)


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 22, 2007)

Brown Rice and Meat, Onions, Green and Red Peppers.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 23, 2007)

A light but tasty and nutricious breakfast in Manchester,UK. last year admittedly but once a year is more than enough for one of these babies. I can feel my arteries hardening just looking at the pic!!!

Sausage, bacon, fried mushrooms, fried egg, fried black pudding (It's congealed pigs blood and rice and spices, OK?), baked beans, tomatoes, chips and toast and butter with orange marmalade ( not pictured) all washed down with two mugs of strong tea.

Aaaaaaaaah! It is, as they say, fuel for the cold Northern mornings!!








Where's my meusli...

Be lucky...


----------



## DUQ (Apr 23, 2007)

Black pudding rocks!!!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 25, 2007)

Hot dumplings!!!!!!






Green and delicious...






and last but not least...







They may look a bit icky in CU, but they are some of the most delicious concoctions I have ever eaten.

I'm very lucky to work in Chinatown.



Be lucky....


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 25, 2007)

I had this for Dinner, Caterpillar Sushi!


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 29, 2007)

Today at work I cooked Hawaiian Beef Cross Cut Short Ribs. We also had Bok Choy and Rice.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 3, 2007)

Ok, Ok, this picture doesn;t make this look too wonderful, but it's only my first attempt at 'Loco Moco a la Bisto UK' so go easy on me. It was delicious! As promised.






I used onions,garlic, red wine and mushrooms in the gravy with a little bit of Bisto browning and reduced over a low heat until thickness acquired. The Burger was made of organic Aberdeen Angus with seasoning. The rice was Basmati and the egg free range organic - sunnyside down.

I really thought this was going to be disgusting as I prepared it, but was very pleased with the result. It is not the prettiest dish in my opinion, however.


It's tasty, tasty, very very tasty.....



Be lucky....


----------



## DUQ (May 3, 2007)

Looks great Nyctophiliac. Im gonna make it again soon.


----------



## kingoftf (May 3, 2007)

yummy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvyunwtlvuc


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 3, 2007)

Mmmmm!


Tastes like chicken !!!:laughing:


----------



## ernsanada (May 3, 2007)

Lunch today, NY Steak and Brown Rice.


----------



## WNG (May 4, 2007)

dinner tonight, tgif!

hotwings a la WNG.


----------



## jds009 (May 5, 2007)

yum yum yum! i havent been to tgif in a good long time...i think a revist is in order...


----------



## ernsanada (May 10, 2007)

Cream Of Chicken Legs and Brown Rice


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 15, 2007)

Nutricious and yummy food for kids!!






Fish Fingers, mash, peas and soya beans - with plenty of tomato ketchup for added flavour.

Please note the vintage nineteen-forties blue Formica table top.

(My wife and I ate Thai after the kidz wos in bed, innit?)



Be lucky...

Anyone ever try a Fish Finger sandwich with home made tartare sauce?
(Mayo, capers, parsley and cornichon dill pickles...)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## ernsanada (May 18, 2007)

Today for my lunch, Loco Moco!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 20, 2007)

Birthday dinner in Chorleywood for my Sister's 50th.


Marcello's Italian Restaurant - it rocks

Anti Pasti





Brie with onion Jam and lemb's lettuce






Rib eye - as well done as the chef can without crying!!!






Deep fried zucchinni and Fat Chips!!!









And Sea Bass Provencal - lovely...






Sorry pudding fans...we were all too full!!!

Happy Birthday Sis...


Be lucky...


----------



## bombelman (May 20, 2007)

Nice pics from HK and the rest of the world, keep them coming !
Not it's my turn...
I cook 3x a week at my place and my friend cooks 3x a week at his place.
Always eet your greens !!!  You can guess, I cook better... :devil: 

Enjoy ! :nana: 

(will come back at a later time to explain all my dishes)


----------



## DUQ (May 21, 2007)

Bombleman, are those fried plantains and do I see some pepperpot in one of those pics?


----------



## bombelman (May 21, 2007)

Fried Banana (or Plaintain if you will).
The "Pepperpot" is Peanut-sauce, originating from Java.
It is for on the greens (see pic). It's very hot too !
Going to explain all pics now...


----------



## ernsanada (May 30, 2007)

I have a bunch of Food Pictures.......

Tri-Tip Loin and Brown Rice 












Tequila Lime Chicken Thighs, Rice and Squash 





















Chicken Fried Steak, Baby Reds Mashed Potato and Gravy 






NY Steaks and Baked Potato


----------



## ernsanada (May 31, 2007)

Today I BBQ'd Beef Crosscut Short Ribs with Lawry's Mesquite Marinade. I also cooked Brown Rice.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 1, 2007)

I had a bowl of Miso Soup this morning.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 2, 2007)

Salad Taco. Flour Tortilla, Tomato, Baby Greens, Cheddar Cheese, Thousand Island Dressing and Guacamole. Very easy to make and good!


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 8, 2007)

I cooked some Teriyaki Chicken Breasts. 

Marinaded in my homemade Teriyaki Sauce for 24 hours.






Indirect method with Mesquite Chips.






Amost done!






Done!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess we know which came first...the chicken teryaki or the egg. 


In fact it's a duck egg, on toast with wild mushrooms and baby spinach.





Just a light brunch at the Tate Modern in London.

Scrummy!


Be lucky....

PS - Ernsanada - have you tried hummous with your salad tortilla's? - very tasty and better for you than thousand Island Dressing. (When has that been a reason to eat anything!!)


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 22, 2007)

Today I cooked ChickenTeriyaki Thighs marinated in my homemade Teriyaki Sauce for 2 days.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 28, 2007)

Today I cooked Chicken Thighs in Cream of Chicken Soup mixed in Spaghetti Noodles.






It tastes better when the Chicken is broken into smaller pieces.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 28, 2007)

Not to be demeaning, as a matter of fact quite the opposite. But today's entree does not sound like it is quite up to par when compared to your previous culinary creations. 

On another note, I would like to say that your photos have made this thread my favorite feature on this entire site! 
Thanks!




ernsanada said:


> Today I cooked Chicken Thighs in Cream of Chicken Soup mixed in Spaghetti Noodles.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 30, 2007)

Brighteyz - I'm sure the piccies do not do this dish justice.

When I was a student we had a cheap dish called 'Chicken Bertorelli'. This consisted of cooked,shredded chicken mixed with some frozen veg (carrots,sweetcorn,peas,whatever) all mixed up with two or three cans of Campbells condensed chicken soup and a jar of mayonnaise. Put the whole lot into an oven dish (shallow) and cover with crushed crisps (potato chips) of the salted variety. We bunged it into the oven on medium for a half-hour or so and serve with bread and cheap (of course) white wine. 

I know it sounds horrible, but it was really nice and made the basis of quite a few dinner parties in them thar olden days of youth!!!

God I feel so old!

Back to the prunes and wheatgerm now I suppose...


Be lucky.....


----------



## PEU (Jun 30, 2007)

Yesterday BBQ 






Pablo


----------



## RA40 (Jun 30, 2007)

I messed the icing up so I did this series:
Exposures values are a bit different on some frames due to my quick selection...

This was a chocolate walnut cake.


----------



## PEU (Jun 30, 2007)

You didn't licked the plate??? 


Pablo


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 1, 2007)

Today at work, Beef and Pork BBQ Ribs and Corn!


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 4, 2007)

Today for July 4, Ribeye Steaks and Corn!


----------



## DUQ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ernsanada, how do you cook your chicken...heat on one side at a low temp?


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 4, 2007)

DUQ said:


> Ernsanada, how do you cook your chicken...heat on one side at a low temp?



My grill has a left and right burner. Which ever side I cook on I shut off that burner. I usually leave the other burner on low. It's the indirect method.

Teriyaki Chicken on a grill is very hard to cook if you use direct flame. The skin will burn very fast. The flame will burn the outside in less than a minute. I do not use direct flame on Teriyaki Chicken.

The Teriyaki Chicken Breasts took about 55 minutes. I do not turn over the chicken. I think next time I cook the breast I might cut down the time to 50 minutes. I tried using Mesquite Chips but the combo of the Teriyaki Sauce and the Mesquite flavor did not taste very good.

My friend at work said to let the Chicken meat split by the bone but I think you have to catch the Chicken right before it splits. I thought the Chicken meat was a little dry by letting the meat split from the bone.

The Teriyaki Chicken Thighs took about 40 minutes to cook. I used the same method cook on one side, do not turn over.

I found out that if I cook the Chicken Teriyaki Thighs or Breast in the oven the skin burns before the inside cooks.

It's going to be trial and error to find how long to cook the Chicken on the grill. Try to keep track of the time so the next time you cook it you know whether to add or shorten the time.

Good luck!


----------



## DUQ (Jul 5, 2007)

I just did some drum sticks and used the "split from the bone" method. Turned out pretty good. I think maybe the Teriyaki may need a sweeter smoke; apple/maple perhaps? Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 5, 2007)

DUQ said:


> I just did some drum sticks and used the "split from the bone" method. Turned out pretty good. I think maybe the Teriyaki may need a sweeter smoke; apple/maple perhaps? Thanks for the tips.



Now I don't use any wood chips. I don't think the Teriyaki Sauce needs it.


----------



## WNG (Jul 16, 2007)

Time to bump this thread!

Made a plate of yellow curry spicy wings for dinner one night.






Had a large Bertucci's "Sporkie" brick oven pizza. Sorry I wasn't fast enough with the camera, than my girlfriend with the spatula.






It was my girlfriend's birthday and she was craving Thai. We ordered the fried crispy sea bass with Thai herbs and red chili sauce. She doesn't eat spicy food, but can't resist this one!


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 16, 2007)

We BBQ'd at work today!

Tri-Tip, Asparagus, Portobello Mushrooms and French Bread.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 17, 2007)

Gosh, if I were younger, I'd learn to be an aircraft mechanic ... but only if I could work at your place 



ernsanada said:


> We BBQ'd at work today!


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 20, 2007)

Indirect cooked the 1/2 Chicken. The Chicken comes out very moist.


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 20, 2007)

Costco Pepperoni Pizza. I used a $3.00 off coupon.

This will be my Lunch, Dinner and tomorrow's Lunch.


----------



## beach honda (Jul 20, 2007)

Quite possibly the best thread EVAR!!!

thanks for all the eye candy fellas!

-chris


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jul 21, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> We BBQ'd at work today!
> 
> Tri-Tip, Asparagus, Portobello Mushrooms and French Bread.



I dont know why but this made me want to go and have a bbq right now. Im definitely gona try this combination next time 

Forgive my ignorance but what is tri-tip? and how did u marinate/flavour your meat?


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 21, 2007)

WhatMACHI said:


> I dont know why but this made me want to go and have a bbq right now. Im definitely gona try this combination next time
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but what is tri-tip? and how did u marinate/flavour your meat?



This is a link to a definition of Tri-Tip Roast, http://www.recipetips.com/glossary-term/t--37445/tritip-roast-beef.asp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tri-tip

The marinate was actually done by one of my co-workers. He called it his dry rub. It is a mixture of different spices. I don't know what spices he used.


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 21, 2007)

WhatMACHI said:


> I dont know why but this made me want to go and have a bbq right now. Im definitely gona try this combination next time
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but what is tri-tip? and how did u marinate/flavour your meat?




The Asparagus is drizzled with Olive Oil and Salt.



I didn't care for the Portebello Mushrooms.


----------



## skalomax (Jul 21, 2007)

I had enough, Gardena here I come!


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jul 21, 2007)

Ahh, thanks for the links. Dam i cant wait to get my hands on my mates bbq again.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 23, 2007)

Whoa, chaps...Summer's here (despite the flooding!). Barbecueing is good but fruit and homemade icecream is better!! (Sorry no pic of Icecream).






Mmmmmmm.......

Be Lucky...

PS - Blackberry season is almost upon us Hedgerow fruitpickers!


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 26, 2007)

BBQ'd Beef Tri-Tip.






BBQ'd Beef Tri-Tip, BBQ Baked Beans and Corn.


----------



## Darell (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm usually pretty happy with how my braided egg bread turns out. Smell that???


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 26, 2007)

After I ate that big lunch (Beef Tri-Tip), for dinner I made myself a Bacon, Egg, Tomato, Lettece, Sliced Cheese on White Bread Sandwich. I also had some Chips.


----------



## beach honda (Jul 27, 2007)

throw some avocado slices on that and call it a super california style BLT.

or just a BLTEAC

thats how i roll

-chris


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 28, 2007)

I cooked some Tequila Lime Chicken. I used Lawry's Tequila Lime Chicken Marinade. I marinated for 2 days. I have to say this marinade is very good!






Marinated for 2days.






Hot off the grill. I indirect cooked the chicken.






Done!






Cooked 2 cups of Basmati Rice.






Yum!


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 31, 2007)

Teriyaki Beef Plate


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 4, 2007)

I went to my local Buddhist Church and they are having the yearly Obon Carnival.

I got some food to eat and here are some samples.

Chirashi






Beef Teriyaki






Chili Tamale with Onions.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 5, 2007)

I went back to the Obon Carnival and got more food!

Love that Chirashi. One for tonight and one for tomorrow.






Chicken Teriyaki Bowl






Chili Dog


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## WNG (Aug 10, 2007)

What happened Dreamer? Drooled on your keyboard?


Ah, link is fixed....great photos of those Malaysian Delicacies in your URL! 


Got to pick up some of that Lawry's marinade to try.


----------



## WNG (Aug 11, 2007)

I felt like Char Siu tonight, it's been a while. 

Marinated pieces of country-style spare ribs in the sauce for a few hours.
In the oven @ 375-400F, turning once, 20-30 minutes per side depending on thickness...basting as often as required.

Added some pasta with green beans.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 11, 2007)

I BBQ'd Tequila Lime Chicken Breast. Served it with Chicken Rice Vermacelli.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 11, 2007)

Erns,

What store did you buy the Lawry's Tequila lime from?

Another question, what is in chirashi?


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 11, 2007)

Nitroz said:


> Erns,
> 
> What store did you buy the Lawry's Tequila lime from?
> 
> Another question, what is in chirashi?



I bought the Lawry's Tequila Lime Marinade from a store out here in Califonria called Albertson's.

Chrashi is Sushi Rice. It is eaten room temperature or refrigerator cold. As you can see there is sliced egg, peas, Kamaboko (fish cake), Shitake Mushrooms and sliced carrots.

Every year we have 2 Carnivals at my local Buddhist Church. They are called Fujimatsuri and Obon. The Fujimatsuri is a one day Carnival and the Obon is a 2 day.

Some Japanese Markets out here in Gardena, CA have their different versions of Chirashi Rice. 

My mother used to make her version and I really liked it.

The best Chirashi I like is the Chirashi I get at the Fujimatsuri and Obon Carnivals.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 16, 2007)

Chicken Katsu, Rice and Macaroni Salad


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 17, 2007)

King's Hawaiian Passion Fruit Cake


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 18, 2007)

Gyoza and Brown Rice


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 19, 2007)

I went on a road trip to Santa Barbara CA Airport.

On the way back we got Taco's at Tito's Taco's!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 20, 2007)

We had a cold snap in an otherwise hot summer break, the other week. So I improvised a warming veggy soup with root veg and cheese croutons as we sat and slurped and watched the waves break over the end of our garden.








Weather not much better the next day either, so out with the meusli and in with an old favourite, the home cooked full English!!! 






With lots of tea (sorry, no pics, - brown steamy stuff in mugs!)


Be lucky...


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 23, 2007)

Today I cooked some Bacon Fried Rice.


----------



## WhatMACHI (Aug 25, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> We had a cold snap in an otherwise hot summer break, the other week. So I improvised a warming veggy soup with root veg and cheese croutons as we sat and slurped and watched the waves break over the end of our garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...dam you and your food. Im saving these pictures for when i get hungry, im gona try eat it through the screen.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 25, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Who loves Sushi?
> 
> 
> 
> Left, California Roll. Right, Tekka Maki


 
Men that look good... :twothumbs


----------



## Changchung (Aug 25, 2007)

​


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 26, 2007)

WhatMACHI said:


> ...dam you and your food. Im saving these pictures for when i get hungry, im gona try eat it through the screen.



:thumbsup:...

be lucky...


----------



## thanos (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok well I'll bring a recent one of mine to the table... my take on southern french cuisine; Orange Roughy Provencal (Southern France Dish) on ricotta and spinich ravioli. (I can attest to it all being of my own cooking, bar the ravioli (packet fresh) and bread (bought at Woolies)).


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 2, 2007)

Today at work we had Beef Tri -Tip, Bean Salad, Portebello Mushrooms, 1/4 BBQ'd Cabbage and French Bread.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 3, 2007)

Today I went to KFC and got 6 pieces Original Flavored Chicken, Buns, Mashed Potatoes and Gravy.


----------



## WNG (Sep 18, 2007)

Ziti with my hot and spicy marinara sauce...






Stir-fried Steak tips in black bean and oyster sauce....


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 20, 2007)

WNG - I like the look of your spicy marinara!

The time is right for more food from the UK.

Starting with unhealthy...someone at work the other day had this - Fish chips and curry sauce - that's one you either love or hate!!!







Then, next day, we all went out into chinaown (Soho) for dim sum. Managed to snap these before the chopsticks got to them...

Siu Mai...





And shark's fin...







Happy eating...

Be lucky...


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got back from a trip to Monument Valley, Utah and the Grand Canyon, Arizona.


Indian Taco, Chili, Lettece, Tomato, Onions, and Indian Bread,






I took a tuor of Monument Valley. This is our guide Larry cooking us lunch, Hamburgers.


























After I got back from the all day tour I was very hungry. I had a Ribeye Steak, Corn, Rice, Onion Rings and Bread.






This is my lunch on the drive back home. Subway Sandwhich, 6" Turkey on Wheat. Lettece, Tomato, Red Onions, Bellpepper, Olives, Cheese with no condiments.






I also had a bag of chips, Maui Onion Chips.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 21, 2007)

Today for dinner.

Sushi Star Roll






German Chocolate Cake


----------



## Coop (Sep 22, 2007)

grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## LowBat (Sep 22, 2007)

MayCooper said:


> grilled cheese sandwiches


Hey I also like ketchup with grilled cheese sandwiches. I didn't know anyone else did until now. Washing it down with diet coke though is just.... just....


----------



## WNG (Sep 25, 2007)

Baked a small pizza for today.


----------



## beach honda (Sep 25, 2007)

i dig the ketchup\grilled cheese combo, but mix a little cholula hot sauce in with the ketchup and we're golden!


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 25, 2007)

Tonight, T-Bone Steak and Asparagus


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 29, 2007)

Today I cooked some Thin Sliced Ribeye Steak, Kamaboko, Red Onion and Green Onion in Sukiyaki Sauce.


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## ernsanada (Oct 3, 2007)

I got this at Costco, Flank Steak Stuffed With Portobello Mushrooms. Served with Basmati Rice.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 4, 2007)

I got this piece of cake from King's Hawaiian.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 7, 2007)

Today I cooked Chili Beans with Sausage at work today in out Crock Pot.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 8, 2007)

Our QC at work made us some Pork Dumplings. It is supposed to be eaten in a soup with Rice Noodles.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 9, 2007)

Beef Enchiladas, Rice and Beans


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 11, 2007)

I just cooked some Bacon, Shrimp Fried Rice


----------



## skalomax (Oct 11, 2007)

Next southern California get-together, It's at your house.

yum yum


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 16, 2007)

I got an order of Deluxe Fried Rice from a local Restaurant by our work.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 18, 2007)

The best pizza I ever ate, Domenick's Combination Pizza!


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 20, 2007)

We had Carne Asada at work today.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 21, 2007)

We got some Bone In Ribeyes for 3.99 a pound!







We also got some Potatoes.











Potatoes are done!











Steaks are ready!











Oops I forgot the bread!


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 23, 2007)

Turkey Greek Wrap Sandwich and Chips


----------



## WNG (Oct 26, 2007)

Rib eyes at 3.99/lb??
Ern, you're killing me.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 26, 2007)

It looks like Beef Teryiaki Crosscut Short Ribs! Actually I BBQ'd 20 lbs. at work today
















Light Balsamic Vinegar Dressing with Pepper and Salt over the Cucumbers and Tomatoes.






Beef Teryiaki Crosscut Short Ribs, Jasimine Rice, Cucumbers and Tomatoes.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 30, 2007)

Fast Chinese Food, Fried Rice, Chow Mein and Orange Chicken.






Don't forget the Fortune Cookie!


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 31, 2007)

Flank Steak Stuffed With Portobello Mushrooms and Jasmine Rice.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 2, 2007)

One of my co-workers from Barbados cooked us some Chicken Curry. 

Today's Menu, Chicken Curry Over Jasmine Rice.


----------



## WNG (Nov 2, 2007)

Mmmm, I haven't had Yellow curry chicken in a while. I think I know what I'm making for dinner tonight.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 2, 2007)

I cooked some Fried Saimin. The Fried Saimin has Char Siu Pork, Portugese Sausage, Kamaboko, Red Onions and Green Onions.

I had the Fried Saimin with Jasmine Rice.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 3, 2007)

This is Chicken Breast in Cream Of Chicken Soup mixed in Spaghetti Noodles. 

I cooked the Chicken Breasts for 2 hours in the Cream of Chicken Soup. I added only a 1/4 can of water. The Chicken Meat gets very tender and falls off the bone.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 4, 2007)

Today at work we had NY Steaks. The Steaks are $3.99lb. We also had Red Potatoes and Garlic Bread.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 7, 2007)

Today I got a Burger and Fries at Carl's Jr.


----------



## koala (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Martin (Nov 8, 2007)

koala, the Jerky thing, do they call it daeng-daeng a little north of you ?


----------



## koala (Nov 8, 2007)

You mean Northern Territory in Australia? they have their jerky too
http://www.territoryjerky.com.au/index.php

daeng-daeng sounds very Korean, I've never heard of it. We call em jerky here.


----------



## chanamasala (Nov 8, 2007)

$5 from an Indian Cart(It was excellent):


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 8, 2007)

Today I cooked Fried Rice. Ingredients, Bacon, Louisiana Hot Links, Red Oinions, Green Onions, Peas, Carrots and Egg.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 12, 2007)

Two Eggs Over Hard, Louisiana Hot Links and Jasmine Rice.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 15, 2007)

Ribeye Steak and Asparagus


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 15, 2007)

Tequila Lime Chicken






Tequila Lime Chicken Breast, Brown Rice, Asparagus and Tomato.


----------



## Dantor (Nov 17, 2007)

Ohh I got one! I moved here to Oregon and knew I'd be leaving my Chicago Pizza (pout) but would be gaining great sea food! I try and go to my new favorite seafood place on the ocean and get...Crab Legs!

Before (King, Snow, Dungeness);






After D);


----------



## LukeA (Nov 17, 2007)

This one's from a few weeks ago. It's homemade dough sweetened with honey with ricotta and fresh mozzarella on top. It was cooked in a 550˚ oven for 6 minutes.


----------



## Dantor (Nov 18, 2007)

Smoked Coho Salmon (marinated over night, spices, teriyaki, real maple syrup and vodka) basted with olive oil and apple juice;


----------



## frisco (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm in Tokyo right now and just got back from "one" of my favorite places. Tokyo, probably like some other big cities has plenty of fast food..... Or let me rephrase that..... Good food thats fast!
This place is a chain called "Pepper Lunch" Just think of it like a "Fajita" place. Food comes on a sizzling hot iron plate and you cook and flavor it to your desire. You can get steak, hamburger (more like a meat loaf) sliced beef, rice, bean sprouts all in different combinations.
My fav is the steak..... But me and my cardiologist prefer the one with the least amount of red meat!
This meal with a side of green beans (out of the frame) was about $6.50 total, no tax no tip.

frisco


----------



## Groundhog66 (Nov 18, 2007)

Just thought I would post the Chicken I did this evening, just a little Packer Victory Celebration.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 19, 2007)

Today at work I used Yoshida's Marinade and cooked Chicken Thighs and Asparagus.


----------



## frisco (Nov 19, 2007)

Tokyo-Another favorite place and very popular to locals is a restaurant in Shinjuku. Don't know the name of it..... Just the logo has a dude with chicken feet!
Well, we have all had.... Hot wings, teriyaki, fried, KFC, Popeyes , etc. This place has a little different twist to wings.
It took me a couple times to dissect the flavor. I think they have a very mild curry powder rub to them..... Very tasty!

frisco


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 21, 2007)

Tequila Lime Skinless Boneless Chicken Thighs, Asparagus and Corn


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 22, 2007)

Not your typical Thanksgiving Meal. :huh: Crosscut Beef Teriyaki Short Ribs, Asparagus and Corn. For dessert Apple Pie.


----------



## roknrandy (Nov 22, 2007)

I hope eveyone got enough to eat! Heres a couple shots of the three I did today.

Bird #1




Birds 2 & 3


----------



## LukeA (Nov 22, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Today at work I used Yoshida's Marinade and cooked Chicken Thighs and Asparagus.



Anything made under the Heinz empire (including Mr. Yoshida's and Heinz ketchup and hundreds of other products) is absolutely loaded with corn syrup.


----------



## frisco (Nov 23, 2007)

Tokyo- Another stand by. Down the street from my hotel is a Beef Bowl place.
Miso Soup, Salad, Rice and Beef. $6.00


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 25, 2007)

Pot Roast 10oz. with Turkey Gray and 1 cup Broccoli with two sprays of I cant believe it's not butter. Not the best thing but great for my diet food.

Yes, that is an A2 w/YG LEDS acting as my dinner date :thumbsup:


----------



## frisco (Nov 27, 2007)

Tokyo- Tempura Udon Noodles $4.00


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 28, 2007)

I had a NY Steak for lunch.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 29, 2007)

I had this for lunch. Beef Oriental With Onions Over Brown Rice.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 29, 2007)

Arare (Japanese Rice Crackers)


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 1, 2007)

Kentucky Fried Chicken and Veggies


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 6, 2007)

Today I BBQ'd Teriyaki Skinless Boneless Chicken.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 12, 2007)

Ribeye Steak and Asparagus


----------



## Grox (Dec 13, 2007)

Last night's dinner was curry at a restaurant (photos have had no post-processing):


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 13, 2007)

Teriyaki Skinless Boneless Thighs and Asparagus


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 14, 2007)

Fish Sticks with Cocktail Sauce and Brown Rice


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 19, 2007)

I cooked 1/2 lb of Chili Spaghetti.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 22, 2007)

FOOD!!!


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 22, 2007)

Next CPF SoCal meet at your place ernsanada!


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 22, 2007)

My B-Day apple pies made by my daughter ready for the oven.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 22, 2007)

Beamhead said:


> My B-Day apple pies made by my daughter ready for the oven.



Where's the picture of the finished product? Baked?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 22, 2007)

El Pollo Loco's Chicken. Leg and Thighs for $8.99!


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 23, 2007)

Chili Mac


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 25, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Where's the picture of the finished product? Baked?


 
They didn't last long............


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 25, 2007)

I've avoided this thread up until now...

I don't think I've ever felt such lust and desire in my life.

Would one of you please be so kind as to adopt me?


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 25, 2007)

Just for Roth..........


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 25, 2007)

Christmas Day at work.

I BBQ'd Teriyaki Skinless Boneless Thighs, (I marinated the Chicken for 2.5 days), Sausage and Garlic Bread. My friend cooked some Shrimp with Mayonaise and Cajun Spice. The other items are Vegetable Casserole and Cole Slaw.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 27, 2007)

Today I BBQ'd Teriyaki Flank Steak. 











Had some Brown Rice with the Teriyaki Flank Steak.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 27, 2007)

Haha! This topic is great. I couldn't beleive it when I saw it as I like to take pics of food and share them, but most people probably think I'm crazy. It's funny how many of us like the same thing, being flashaholics, many of us are into knives, guns, cars, photography, and now I see some of you like taking pictures of your food like I do. haha. Here's a Rueben I made the other week, could have used more corned beef, but it was boarshead meat and swiss cheese:


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 29, 2007)

Skinless Boneless Chicken Thighs cooked in Cream of Chicken Soup with Corn.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2008)

New Years Day at work, NY Steaks!


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 3, 2008)

I cooked some more Chili Spaghetti!


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 6, 2008)

Pizza!











It's Frozen Style. Freschetta Perpperoni Duo.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 8, 2008)

Christmas food!!! High in fatcalories,cholesterol and hapiness!

The work dinner:

Starter -






Ricotta, Pecorino and grilled asparagus.

Main -





Chicken wrapped in ham with green beans.

And the appertif -





Amaretto on the rocks...



Be lucky....


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 11, 2008)

Ribeye Steak


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 12, 2008)

Today at work we cooked Sausage, Hash Browns and Scrambled Eggs. We made Breakfast Burritos.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 12, 2008)

Erns,

You're my food picture HERO!

Those pictures that you post make me want to eat like a horse.


----------



## verbie (Jan 13, 2008)

there should be a warning with this thread: DO NOT READ THIS THREAD WHILE BEING HUNGRY  

i made this mistake once


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 13, 2008)

Today at work we had Beef Crosscut Teriyaki Short Ribs, Bok Choy and Brown rice.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 13, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Today at work we had Beef Crosscut Teriyaki Short Ribs, Bok Choy and Brown rice.



 and 

Curses...now its nearly 11:30pm and I'm hungry again...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## WNG (Jan 14, 2008)

Appetizers first...












there's always room for dessert!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 15, 2008)

Chips with everything!






Home-made of course!

Be lucky...


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 15, 2008)

Flank Steak with Portobello Mushrooms and Corn


----------



## nerdgineer (Jan 15, 2008)

Sigh...I think we need to show waistline pictures to go with the food pictures....


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 16, 2008)

Baby Back Ribs with Emeril's Rib Rub and Cole Slaw


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 17, 2008)

Church's Chicken Spicy and Corn


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2008)

Today at work Chicken Taco's!


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 23, 2008)

Boneless Skinless Chicken Thighs marinated in Yoshida's Marinade.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry about the missing pics.

They will be back Feb 17.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 27, 2008)

At work today, Chili No Beans!






I grilled some Garlic Bread.






I forgot the Onions and Cheese!






Better!


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 30, 2008)

NY Steak and Corn


----------



## zambai (Jan 31, 2008)

Truly the finer things in life:







Totino's Pepperoni Pizza Rolls and Highland Park 18 year single malt Scotch!


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 1, 2008)

Pastrami On Wheat Honey Bread from Togo's


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 1, 2008)

Fried Saimin and Paradise Cake


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ribeye Steak and Mixed Vegetables


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 9, 2008)

Today at work Prepared Chicken Taco's


----------



## katsyonak (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## ernsanada (Feb 13, 2008)

Ribeye Steak and Mixed Vegetables


----------



## IcantC (Feb 13, 2008)

In case I missed it, Ernsanada where you do work?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 13, 2008)

IcantC said:


> In case I missed it, Ernsanada where you do work?



American Eagle Airlines, Maintenance at LAX.


----------



## Lumen59 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Baby Backs, Beans & Beer*


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 14, 2008)

Pot Roast Chili


----------



## IcantC (Feb 14, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> American Eagle Airlines, Maintenance at LAX.


 

You lucky SOB, sure get some nice food everyday! I fly in through there all the time.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 16, 2008)

Today at work. Tequila Lime Chicken Thighs, Asparagus, Tomato and Brown Rice.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 18, 2008)

Chicken dinner from the chicken capital of the world. Barberton, Ohio.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2008)

Today at work, Teriyaki Skinless Boneless Thighs, Teriyaki Beef Crosscut Short Ribs, Asparagus and Brown Rice






Steaming Hot!


----------



## Sigman (Feb 23, 2008)

...closing "Part I" and continuing here.


----------

